# Extra punch for a Kliché Mini



## HamishR (May 9, 2019)

I came around to the whole Klon thing by enjoying a Keeley D+M Drive.  I have built various Klones for friends but they never impressed me greatly - they're are generally too compressed for me.  I really like a punchier OD.

So after adding some low end I discovered that I could get that Klon tone in a punchier form by simply swapping the Ge diodes for 1N4148s.  Simple as that.  It makes the Klone so much more useful for me.  I hope this helps spark some clever mods in others.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 9, 2019)

Some of the Klon clones and DIYs have a diode switch to select between Ge or Si clipping diodes.  With an On-Off-On switch, we can have three diode choices: LEDs always connected (switch in the Off position), Ge or Si diodes switched in parallel with the LEDs.


----------



## HamishR (May 10, 2019)

A good idea.  It's funny how in some pedals the choice of diodes seems to be critical and in others as long as there are diodes it's fine.


----------



## uberjohn (May 24, 2019)

You could also make it  (Ge | no clipping diodes | Si), which is what the Soul Food meat and 3 mod does.  Ge clips sooner than Si, so the sound is more compressed.  No clipping diodes is a more open sound which only clips when you overdrive the op amp.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 25, 2019)

The middle position could select no diodes or one diode for the ultimate asymmetry.  I did the latter on my RAT clone and the single diode setting has the least compression and the most even-order harmonics.  See the schematic for how I wired my RAT.  R26 is crucial to getting the asymmetric clipping to work right.  It keeps the average voltage on the negative side of C12 centered at ground.


----------

